# Ü30 Spieler (schichtarbeiter)sucht Gilde



## Stoncold (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,nach einer Längern Pause aus beruflichen Gründen,möchte ich wieder aktiv wow spielen mit meinen magier und suche daher eine nette gilde mit der mann spass haben kann.Die Gilde sollte schön Grösser sein damiet mann die möglichkeit hatt Gilden intern oder druch eine Allianz, an den Raidinstazen 5,10,25instazen,Heroisch(mit Lvl 70) teil nehmen zu können. 
Zu mir ich bin im RL mit 32 schon etwas älter bin aber anpssungsfahig und komme mit jungern und alteren gut klar.Da mein main char erst lvl57+ ist und noch einiges zu erkunden hat und gibt was in einer gemeinschaft meher spass macht.Zu zeit ist mein Char auf Frostwolf.Ich würde den Sever wechseln,es kommen aber nur PVE(Normal) und PVP in frage kein(RP)sever. 
ZU meiner spiel zeit die leider druch meinen beruf begrenst ist, bin in schichtdienst am arbeiten(Spät und Frühschicht) in der Frühschicht kann ich von 17:00bis23:00 spielen und am wochen ende habbe ich eigendlich immer zeit zum spielen.Deshalb ware es auch gut wenn die gilde auch was am Sa und So aktive währe für instanzen sei es die neun aus (Bc) oder die alten instanzen wie MC,BWL AQ,Naxx 
5 instanzen (normal oder Heroisch). 
Falls intresse gibt von andren und Gilden können sie sich hier melden oder unter Stoncold@freenet.de melden


----------



## Flo2J (12. Juni 2007)

Hi Stoncold,

die Gilde Legion of Chaos hätte interesse an dir. Wir spielen auf dem PVP Server Aegwynn. 5 Mann Instanzen sollten  kein Problem sein, nur suchen wir noch Leute für größere Raids. Nur eins habe ich nicht so richtig aus deinem Post verstanden, spielst du Horde oder Allianz?

Das mit deinem Berufen sollte kein Problem dastellen und am Wochenende bin ich selbst auch sehr aktiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Flo


----------



## Stoncold (12. Juni 2007)

Flo2J schrieb:


> Hi Stoncold,
> 
> die Gilde Legion of Chaos hätte interesse an dir. Wir spielen auf dem PVP Server Aegwynn. 5 Mann Instanzen sollten  kein Problem sein, nur suchen wir noch Leute für größere Raids. Nur eins habe ich nicht so richtig aus deinem Post verstanden, spielst du Horde oder Allianz?
> 
> ...




Ich bin auf ally seite


----------



## Flo2J (12. Juni 2007)

Stoncold schrieb:


> Ich bin auf ally seite



Gut, damit währe dies wohl geklärt, Schade.
Viel Glück bei deiner suche.


----------



## Leigh (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
Mein Vater ist sehr begeistert von seiner Gilde "Alte Säcke eV" aus Shattrath.
Was das jetzt allerdings für eine Gilde ist, weiß ich nicht, da wir uns einen Account teilen konnte ich nie mit ihm zusammen spielen udn kann somit auch nicht raten, was für ihn nun eine gute Gilde ausmachen könnte..
Ich glaube aber das Tollste ist für ihn schlichtweg der Name.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Obwohl er da mit seinen 41 Jahren scheinbar der Älteste ist...)
Falls dich das interessiert meld dich doch einfach mal per PN bei mir und ich werd ihn dann fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG, Leigh


----------



## vanHaven (20. Juni 2007)

Moin Stoncold,
falls du dich noch nicht für eine Gilde entschieden hast, würde ich dir gerne diese Vorstellen:

Ritter der Nacht
~ 120 Mitglieder
www.RitterderNacht.info (atm at wartung)
Fraktion: Allianz
Server: Eredar

Das Alter unserer Spieler tummelt sich zwischen 18-45.
Bei uns steht der Spaß an vorderster Stelle und das merkt man auch, wenn man mit uns los zieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir rocken mit vorliebe Instanzen, insbesondere die neuen aus bc. Joa. wir sind eigentlich für jeden scheiss zu haben und wenn du fragen hast, frag einfach.
Wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Spieler.


E-Mail: mez@en-eins.de
ICQ: 86707697

achja.ps.: TS Server etc. an Klar auch alles vorhanden! Versteht sich!
pps.: Wir sind keine Twink oder Kinder/-Fun Gilde oder son scheiss. =)


----------

